# Drilling holes through glass??



## LilFernBall (May 11, 2007)

Could anyone tell me the best way to drill ventilation holes through the side of a glass vivarium??
The glass is about 1/4inch thick. What size holes shall i drill? And what type of drill bit? Is it best to use a hand or electric drill?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tempered or not?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't think it can be done if it's tempered (?), but if it's not then you need a diamond cutter like this Diamant-Hohlbohrer f. Glas, Durchm: 6 mm
and use plenty of water to cool and lubricate while cutting.

Oh and you have to use an electric drill, there's no way an hand drill will do it.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

You can get a few diffrent drill bits for glass, I use the metal ones which are abit cheaper but shaped totally diffrently to a normal drill bit, just look in a big diy store for them. You can get a pack of them for about a 5er so you can make holes of all diffrent sizes.
Alternativley if you are skint and the viv isnt worth much you can put a load of masking tape over the whole area then put a hole with a normal drill bit in the middle, idea is masking tape stops the glass cracking and it does sometimes.
Goodluck, whatever you use its possible to have breakages.


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Drilling glass is very easy but you do need the right tools I have drilled lots of holes in glass when building fish tanks for my marines.

You will need a diamond hole cutter can get from B&Q might be marked up for cutting tiles around £15 you need to use a battery (cordless) drill with varible speed for control electric drill will be too powerful and hard to control and boom tank gone:bash:
Use plenty of water have a bowl of water and dip the drill bit in the water give it a spin for a few seconds to only to keep the bit cool but also remove any glass dust from the cutting edge 
before drilling make sure the drill is NOT on hammer setting eek : victory:dont push the drill all you need do is apply little pressure and make sure its square to the glass so you get an even cut after all you dont cut it as such but grind the hole out 

HTH 

and good luck just take you time

baden

ps 

sent you a PM of a link from a fish forum on how to:grin1:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Slow and steady is the key!! 
Like has been said a diamond cutter is needed, put the drill on the slowest speed and drill... simple as that.. 
I always make a ring out of bluetac (like a dohnut shape) this forms a pool of water to work in and keeps the bit and the glass cooler, keep dipping your drill bit into a bowl as well though. Keep lifting the bit out of the hole your cutting as well to let water get in. The drill needs to be kept very straight and still and be very patient. It doesnt go through fast but will get there. The hole can be a bit tricky to start also, masking tape on the glass gives a little more grip and stops it sliding.
After the hole has been drilled the hole edges can be filed down using a pumice stone..

HTH
Mark


----------



## pigme1000000 (Jun 26, 2007)

i went to a glass factory,to have sume glass cut i also wanted sume holes in ...and yes he said! you have to have a dimond tiped drill bit,but he also said he would not do it as it is a real bitch,so good luck mate!!!: victory:


----------

